# Luftboden gegen Aluboden tauschen???



## angelatze (10. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
habe von einem Bekannten ein Vimare 380 Schlauchi bekommen,nur hat dies ein Luftboden ( Airdeck).
Weis jemand ob man das gegen einen Aluboden austauschen kann???.
Denke das der Stand hier besser ist und auch die Sicherheit gegen Beschädigungen. 
Vielleicht hat jemand hier ja auch Erfahrungen dazu!!!

Gruß
angelatze


----------



## steffen1 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Luftboden gegen Aluboden tauschen???*

Erfahrungen direkt nicht aber wenn es einen Aluboden für das Boot einzeln zu kaufen gibt sollte es gehen. Bei den kleineren Zeeptermodellen kann man zwischen Alu-oder Luftboden wählen bzw einen Alu-Luftboden dazukaufen. Lagen so bei knapp über 100 Euro glaube ich. Einfach mal schauen ob es den Bootstyp mit Alu gibt.


----------



## Pacman1710 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Luftboden gegen Aluboden tauschen???*

Hallo...

Günstiger wäre eine dünne Siebdruckplatte. So habe ichs bei meinem ZRay gemacht.
Einfach beim Schreiner auf das gewünschte Maß zuschneiden lassen und in den nicht aufgeblasenen Luftboden einlegen. Die Ecken sollten vorher etwas abgerundet werden!

Funzt super....


Gruß Pac


----------



## steffen1 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Luftboden gegen Aluboden tauschen???*

Gute Idee!


----------



## schumi9 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Luftboden gegen Aluboden tauschen???*

Hi,
 warum nicht die Platte auf den aufgepumpten Luftboden legen ? 
 Gruß schumi9


----------



## angelatze (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Luftboden gegen Aluboden tauschen???*

Erstmal danke für die Antworten
Denke das das auf den gefüllten Airboden das ganze doch etwas wackelig macht. Werde mal sehen wie sich das mit dem Holzboden verhält wenn keine Luft drauf ist und dann mit.
Finde aber keinen Aluboden im Zubehör des Bootes im Netz, evtl gibt ja mal einer einen Tipp
Gruß


----------



## Pacman1710 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Luftboden gegen Aluboden tauschen???*



schumi9 schrieb:


> Hi,
> warum nicht die Platte auf den aufgepumpten Luftboden legen ?
> Gruß schumi9



Hi...

Wie angelatze schon sagt, wird es zum einen ne eher wackelige Angelegenheit, zum anderen kann es sein das du die Platte dadurch gar nicht in den kleinen Spalt zwischen Schlauch und Boden bekommst.
Ich nutze das System jetzt schon seit mehreren Jahren und das funktioniert super. Die Stabilität ist hierbei bombastisch.:m


Gruß Pac


----------



## BitterLemon (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Luftboden gegen Aluboden tauschen???*

Ich habe selber das 380 Alu und bin damit sehr zufrieden.
Um an einen Alu-Boden zu kommen, mußt du dich wohl direkt an vianova, den Importeur, wenden.
Beantwortung von email-Anfragen dauert aber immer so zwei bis drei Tage.

Aber versuch es erst einmal mit dem Luftboden.
Es hat sich herausgestellt, dass in der Bedienungsanleitung ein Druckfehler vorliegt und der Boden mit mehr Druck aufgepumpt werden sollte!
Dazu gibt es einige Diskussionen im blauen Schlauchboot-Forum. 0,6-0,7 bar sollten passen ( in der BDA steht wohl noch 0,33 bar). 
Lies dir einfach die Beiträge dort mal durch.

Viel Erfolg und beste Grüße
André


----------



## angelatze (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Luftboden gegen Aluboden tauschen???*

Nabend zusammen,
Werde mal testen morgen !!!!
Aber erstmal nur mit dem Luftboden. Wie dick sollte die Siebdruckplatte sein 13 oder 16mm. Würde auf 13mm gehen schätze ich un das ganze aus zwei Platten gestalten dann. Werde mit einem 9,8 PS auf Reise gehen mal sehen wie sich das Boot verhält

Gruß


----------



## Pacman1710 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Luftboden gegen Aluboden tauschen???*

Morgen zusammen...

Ich weis nicht mehr genau wie dick meine platte ist, aber so dick nicht. Schätze mal auf ne 8ter... 
Ich werd sie heute mal messen und sag dir dann Bescheid.
Wie meinst du das mit 2 Platten? Eine für den rechteckigen Teile und eine für die Spitze?
Ich hab nur im "rechteckigen Teile" eine Platte, reicht für mich vollkommen aus!!


----------



## angelatze (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Luftboden gegen Aluboden tauschen???*

Hi Pacman,
Ja, dachte für die Spitze auch aber eigentlich reicht nur gerade Teil hast du recht.


----------



## angelatze (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Luftboden gegen Aluboden tauschen???*

So erste Fahrt hinter mir, Boot liegt recht gut mit dem Luftboden. Werde jetzt mal sehen wie es mit einer Siebdruckplatte geht. Werde mir eine 12mm Platte besorgen und dann auf den Luftboden(ohne Luft) legen. Aluboden zum nachrüsteten habe ich angefragt,dauert aber noch mit der Rückantwort. Habe auch das Airdeck mit 0,6 bar gefahren;-) läuft.

Gruß


----------



## Pacman1710 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Luftboden gegen Aluboden tauschen???*

Hi....

Sorry hatte vergessen am We. zu schreiben. Hab nachgemessen, es ist eine 8mm Siebdruckplatte. Die reicht vollkommen aus!#6

Gruß Pac


----------

